# us cellular notification tone



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

Soo i use to have a mesmerize and well there was a notification that i wanted but i cant remeber what it is called but i know it was a us cellular brand tone could someone upload a few? i really want it and i tried googling it but nothing came out besides a start up tone that was on the old phones (which is not the one i want)


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

Download zedge app from the market.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

i downloaded it but it does not come up with anything when i put us cellular or mesmerize


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

maybe look in the old dev threads on xda, or find a stock touchwiz rom file or something, then look through for ringtone or media files.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## icebear (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks man found it in a old rom i had for it


----------

